# So..Isiah had a seizure.. :\



## octosquishy

Hey there guys.

Well, let's start from the beginning.. I apologize for the length in advance...
We decided we wanted to go out to the in-laws on Monday around 1 or so, because we had to take my brother-in-law to the airport on Tuesday, so we wanted to get some visiting in.
Well, it was hot, but you know, we did our best to keep him cool, which worked quite well. We got there and around 3:00 (He takes his naps at 4:00 ) the power went out..so no A/C and it was 104 outside. So we went to Tailor's grandma's (Who had power, she's right on the county line, lol) so he took his nap there. He ended up napping on my hubby, who is extremely hot to the touch all the time, and when Isiah got up he was warm, but I thought nothing of it, I figured it was from sleeping for 2 hours on my hubs. 
Well, we called back to Tailor's parents and their power was back on, so we went back there. 
We got home, he ate (Like.a.PIGGY!! He had fajitas, and lots of it lol) and he went over to the great-grandparents (Literally the house next door) , I stayed at Tailor's parents to chill out, lotion myself and play some Pictionary, and we got a call saying Isiah was seizing not 30 minutes after he left :(

We RAN over there, and Isiah was...not there, mentally. I snatched him up and I thought my baby was dead in my arms. I took his diaper off and he started crying, so I kept cool wash cloths on him to make sure he was still there, crying, so he didn't lose consciousness (Again, apparently he was out for 6 minutes seizing, foaming, turned blue, puking...it was bad...I thank god I wasn't there...) My parents got there 30 minutes later...The first responders got there probably about 45 minutes later...the ambulance took OVER AN HOUR to get there. I was SOOOOOOO pissed it wasn't even funny. I guess they paged out the ambulance CLOSEST (26 miles away) , then sent them back when they were halfway there THEN paged out the OTHER Ambulance (35 miles away) , THEN paged the first responders (Who were only SIX MILES AWAY.) THEN, well, there are two ways into where we were (Dirt road), one way 5 miles quicker, so they started out that way, then the dispatcher told them to turn around and go all the way around. That's why it took over an hour. I was soooooooooooooooooooooo mad. By then, Isiah had regained consciousness, was talking, still excruciatingly tired though, but I had him better by then (I had a cool wash cloth on him, no diaper or clothes, in front of the A/C in the truck.) I was, and still am, excruciatingly pissed about the ambulance situation.

Well, the ambulance got there, we went to the hospital with Isiah, and I felt comfortable enough to let him sleep on the way there since there was medical attention available right there. 
We got there and we got a room, and the doctor said "Lay him down on the table" , and he was scared shitless, so I laid on the bed with him, and he's like "No, lay JUST HIM down" and I said "Are you crazy? He's going to throw an even bigger fit. You're fine with me here too." And he told me to hold his arms down so he could look in his ears, then down his throat (queue the tongue depressor) . He stuffed the depressor DOWN HIS THROAT, and choked him until he turned blue. I slapped the doctors hand away and said "Sir, you need the chill the hell out. Just leave the room, PLEASE." And I snatched up Isiah until he calmed down. The doctor said "I'm just doing my job, I know what I'm doing." I told him to just leave. NOW. And thank god, the nurse on duty was a long-time friend of my mom's, so we straight up told her that that doctor is NOT allowed to TOUCH Isiah, not allowed in the ROOM with Isiah, NOTHING. And she said "That's fine" . They took his temp, it was 104, so they gave him a Tylenol suppository (Best thing ever!!! Isiah will puke up ANY medicine, so we now have suppositories on hand at all times! He was asleep when they gave it to him and he didn't even wake up :) ) Well, apparently the doctor said that Isiah had a double ear infection with pus running out of his ears and he wanted him to have an antibiotic shot. I told her over my dead body, I wanted my mom to look and see, Isiah just had a Dr. app not 4 days before and he said his ears looked perfect. Well, they drew blood, and tested it, they said he didn't have an ear infection (Imagine that...fucking ******) they said that Isiah had an elevated white blood cell count, so they said that meant viral infection and prescribed some oral antibiotics. They took his temp again (This was maybe 30-45 mins later) and his temp was down to 98.9 , thank the lord. And they discharged us. By this time it was 1 am -_-;

We got home, and I didn't sleep a fucking wink.

When Isiah woke up the next day..Lo and behold... He had cut a stomach tooth on the bottom. EVERYTHING adds up to teething. Not an infection.
We set up an app for my doctor that I see (family practice doctor) and he said Isiah is fine, that it was almost positively from the fever, and that he will never have another one as long as we keep his fever in check (Which is easy now with the suppositories) and he set up a neurologist appointment for Isiah at Children's Hospital...for AUGUST 9th :l At least it's sometime.

But, Isiah is fine now <3 He even said a new word the next morning <3 Corn (He says Cone.... It's funny <3 ) But, he's back to my baby.

But that doesn't change the fact that I will BAWL if I am left alone with him. I am so scared to be alone with him now.

At least things are better now <3


----------



## magic93

OMG how horrible! I am soo sorrry that happened! Most important thing is he is ok now! But that is bullshit what you dealt with ambulance and.that doctor wow


----------



## beanzz

Omg how scary for you all, glad he's okay now x


----------



## jozylynn896

Omg I'm so sorry you had to go through that! 
At least he is okay now. 
When my grandpa was sick they had him in the ambulence. The ambulence took a WRONG turn! What pisses me off more is that we live in Chicago. Theres a million hospitals everywhere. We live literally a block away from two hospitals. If you leave my house and walk left, a block away theres a hosptital. If you go right, two blocks away is another hospital. He had to go to one that was about a good 5 minute drive. He got there about 20 minutes later! And he was shot! Grr. Good thing he was okay. (He passed away a few years later though) 

But I'm so glad he's okay.


----------



## lizmageeful

Its horrible that you had to go through that and Im so sorry. :( glad hes ok now though!

... on a kind of random note, how do you pronounce your sons name?


----------



## octosquishy

lizmageeful said:


> Its horrible that you had to go through that and Im so sorry. :( glad hes ok now though!
> 
> ... on a kind of random note, how do you pronounce your sons name?

As am I <3

And it's pronounced eye-zay-uh, just like Isaiah ;) I just preferred Isiah


----------



## lizmageeful

Ok, just wondering because id never seen that spelling before, but I much prefer it!


----------



## CountryS2011

I'd kill the Dr


----------



## x__amour

That's absolutely terrifying. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Wow that is ridiculous about the ambulances, I would be pissed too! I had seizures when I was a baby too, for the same reasons (fever), they called them pheberal convulsions I believe. They never really found out what caused mine, after many MRI's and scans, but hey that was almost 20 years ago! The last one I had was at 16 years old but never got checked for it.

Praying for your family that it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Kiki1993

So sorry you had to go through that, I work with children and have a few that take siezures and 9/10 of the children I have cared for that has taken a seizure 9 of them it was temperature related (quite common) and only one was actually epileptic. Isiah would have seemed so out of it because having a seizure uses all of your body and it a single seizure can make you sleep for a full day after, my friend said it was like running a marathon every time she had one and you do seem not there because you are so tired your mind kinda blanks. She always said she feels the coming on but doesn't feel it during. Good thing you weren't there, parents often feel the need to hold them and like what happened to my friend, her parent tried carry her to the car to drive her to hosp and dropped her during the seizure. 
Hope your all doing fine x


----------



## aidensxmomma

That must have been terrifying. I'm glad he's doing well now, though.

Honestly, I probably would have tried to attack that doctor. You are within every right to be pissed with the doctor and the ambulance/dispatch.

:hugs:


----------



## sophxx

Glad he's ok now how scary. It's awful when there Ill


----------



## mayb_baby

That must have been so scary!
Glad to hear he's doing well now.
xx


----------



## ChiiBaby

Bless ya! i bet you must of been terrified :( but im glad his okay!


----------



## xcxox

so sad:( hope all is good


----------

